# Thinking about upgrading to the Canon 6D...



## randomclem (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey there,

So, I'm currently from the "dark side" - I shoot with a Nikon D3100.
This was my first DSLR - a solid introduction to the art of photography, however I feel that I have quickly outgrown its capabilities.
I dont currently have any money tied up in crazy Nikkor lenses, so I'm not opposed to dumping my gear, and jumping ship.

I am debating between the Nikon D610 and the Canon 6D.

I wanted to reach out to you Canon photographers, and get your opinion on this camera.
Obviously, this is a HUGE step up from where I am at now - so I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision.

The main use for this camera would be taking product sample shots for my websites shopping cart, and architectural (interior) shots of my product when used (to add to my web portfolio, as well
as get printed canvas to display in my office/showroom).
If I end up going with the Canon, I'd be looking to get the 24mm wide angle for the interior shots.
And, I'm not really sure what to use for the product sample shots.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2014)

No need to keep posting the same question all over the forum.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...pro-camera-what-do-you-think-about-setup.html


----------



## randomclem (Jan 6, 2014)

Any Canon users out there have any insight on the Canon Platform of Lenses/Cameras?
Just trying to get some feedback from people who use this camera, or other Canon gear.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

And sorry for the multipost - I figured it would be best to go into the brand forum specifically, as I figured I would get more detailed replies.


----------



## ChrisHeathcote (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been using Canon since my first DSLR which was the 350D, I have progressed through to a 60D and more recently 5DmkIII. I have to say that I find Canon very easy to use, having said that I have never used Nikon.  I looked at one when I bought my first body, but preferred the feel and menus of the Canon.  I liked the feel etc of the 6D as it felt very similar to my 60D, but went for the 5D3 due to the better focusing as I also shoot wildlife.  I would suggest you go and have a go with the 6D (if you haven't already) and see how it feels. In reality as to lenses etc, I dont think there is much between the Nikon and Canon, third parties make lenses for both.


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 6, 2014)

randomclem said:


> ....so I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision.



Whether or not you're making the right decision, you're probably making it the wrong way.  As an experienced DSLR user, you should be able to articulate the shortcomings you're experiencing and talk about specific lenses you'd be looking at for the 6D.  If you can't, you're really just sort of fishing for something "different", which you'd surely find in the 6D... or a Nikon D610, or whatever.

You also (hopefully) know that the results you're seeing are a result of the camera bodies to some extent, of course, but probably even more attributable to the lenses and the technique of the photographers.  Believe me, I've seen no shortage of stunning results produced by Nikon shooters, but I'm not going to ditch my Canon stuff because of it.

Finally, I didn't see you mention where you actually went to the camera store and *held* a 6D -- you know the ergonomics are all different between Canon & Nikon, so you'd be re-learning stuff you've already mastered on the D3100.  In upgrading from one Canon to another, I can attest to the fact that there have been changes in how controls work, as well as new features to learn, but I've always appreciated the family resemblance as I moved from one Canon to another.  On the occasions I've picked up a friend's Nikon, however, I've been completely lost -- I know what settings I'm trying to find, but I'll be damned if I can find where to change them.  I'm sure this wouldn't last too long if I ever needed to actually throw myself into the deep end of the pool, but still, it's not inconsequential.

So before you make a change just to make a change, be sure you're basing your decision on real information rather than a vague "grass is greener" feeling.  If you still want to switch to Canon, they'll still be more than happy to sell you all sorts of equipment.   ;-)


----------



## randomclem (Jan 6, 2014)

*lambertpix* - I found your input fairly condescending, just thought you should know..  
I understand that spending as much money as possible on a camera isn't going to guarantee pictures that will be on the cover of Rolling Stone...  Why buy a Les Paul if you cant even strum a chord?
If I thought this way - I would already own one of these cameras, and be currently frustrated with why the photos look sooo terrible..  I mean, I've been shooting with the ISO at the 25,600 setting... Which is the highest, and should output the highest quality images...  Right?!

From my other post that ronlane references above:
_"Obviously the lighting, lens, subject, etc, all come into play in terms of the final images - so this was by no means a scientific comparison."
_I get it, man.  There are nuances on top of nuances that affect the final output image._
_
I have been to the local camera store on several occasions and played around with both of these cameras.  
I like them both, I like how they both feel, I love the software of both, etc.   So, I'm stuck, and cant decide..  Hence this forum post.

Honestly, my comment of _"......I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision."_ was clearly taken the wrong way.
This is more of a "hey, I really like these 2 cameras, but they are on the pricey side of things, and I just want to make sure there isnt any other camera that I should also consider when making this purchase." - I figured coming to photography forum would be a great place to ask a question like this - ha, instead I get trolled by photography elitists like this guy.

Take care, buddy.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 6, 2014)

I "upgraded" to a 6D several months ago from an APSC 7D. I was and still am very disappointed in the lens selection. If you're one of these people who prefer prime lenses or very moderate power zooms you'll find all you need however I don't use prime lens or moderate zooms. I was using super zooms on my 7D. The Canon 24-105mm macro that came with the camera isn't particularly sharp and it has a very limited zoom range. The Tamron 28-300mm macro I bought later doesn't like to focus anywhere but bright light. So I've been disappointed by the lens selection available. It's quite limited compared to an APSC camera. The only really good lens I have for it is the Sigma 12-24mm however it's wideangle and of limited use. The reason I bought the 6D was because of its superior, and I do mean superior, noise handling capabilities. Extremely high ISOs are practically noise free. When noise does show up it's in the form of a fine grain effect which is easily fixed with Canon's very basic DPP software.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2014)

randomclem said:


> I mean, I've been shooting with the ISO at the 25,600 setting... Which is the highest, and should output the highest quality images...  Right?!



I'm assuming this was meant sarcastically.  I'm also guessing your probably not really going to like what I'm about to say, but it probably should be said anyway - Lambertpix has a very valid point.   You've stated that your unhappy with the images your capturing with your D3100 - but you haven't really stated why, and as a result at least at the moment the perception is that your upgrading to a better camera in the hopes that it will solve whatever problems your having with your D3100.  As most will tell you, upgrading to a higher megapixel camera isn't going to solve problems if the problem is one of technique, in fact odds are good it will actually make matters far worse.  The higher end systems and lenses will often exaggerate any flaws in technique and make them more noticeable, not less.

So believe it or not Lambertpix wasn't trying to be condescending, he was merely trying to point out that before you consider upgrading your camera, be it to Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax, or whatever you should really take a good hard look at the images you've captured with your D3100 and figure out what it is about them that you find unsatisfactory.   



> I get it, man.  There are nuances on top of nuances that affect the final output image._
> _
> I have been to the local camera store on several occasions and played around with both of these cameras.
> I like them both, I like how they both feel, I love the software of both, etc.   So, I'm stuck, and cant decide..  Hence this forum post.
> ...




Well 'm sorry you feel that way, I've read through labertpix's posting and frankly I didn't take it that way at all.   He was merely trying to encourage you to think about what it is you think upgrading your camera body will accomplish for you before you went out and spent a lot of money, in other words he was trying to help.   I would also encourage you to think about and then post what it is your trying to accomplish, what capabilities that your looking for in the new camera that will accomplish whatever it is you feel the D3100 is not doing for you currently.  If you do there are a lot of pretty knowledgeable people here who can probably help a lot by speaking specifically to the capabilities you find the most important.


----------



## randomclem (Jan 6, 2014)

*robbins* - the comment about the iso setting was sarcasm - in an attempt to be a d-bag and further drive in my point with lambert.
My apologies for taking the tone of lambert's post in such a way..  Ha, I guess I felt that he just assumed too much about my existing knowledge of photography...

_"__be sure you're basing your decision on real information rather than a vague "grass is greener" feeling."_

Really?  C'mon dude...   You are implying that I have no idea how to use my camera - so I must think that buying the most expensive camera I can afford would get me the best picture possible.
If it was a grass is greener thing, I wouldnt be considering either of these cameras lol..   
There is always going to be a "better" this or "better" that..  
I like both of these cameras, have *some* experience with both of these cameras, and I've put in the hours researching as much as I can about both of these cameras - this isnt a "grass is greener" thing, this falls under the "basing your decision on real information" thing...  I'm here, asking for additional information, so I can make the best decision possible..


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Go for it. It's a great camera that will give you many years of happiness. Don't get wrapped up in the details.


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 6, 2014)

randomclem said:


> ...instead I get trolled by photography elitists like this guy.



That's awesome... I've never been an elitist before.  Good to know I'm movin' up in the world.

In any event, I'm sure you'll find some other advice here you find more to your liking.  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2014)

randomclem said:


> *robbins* - the comment about the iso setting was sarcasm - in an attempt to be a d-bag and further drive in my point with lambert.
> My apologies for taking the tone of lambert's post in such a way..  Ha, I guess I felt that he just assumed too much about my existing knowledge of photography...



Well I would ask you to consider the point that none of us here are mind readers.  All we can read is what you post, we have nothing else to go on.  You haven't posted much here so most of us have no idea what your relative skill or experience might be, and we do get a ton of folks here asking for camera purchasing advice - the vast majority of which are generally beginners.  People with more advanced skills generally ask pretty specific questions about a camera, at least in general.  So I think it's a bit much to fault lambert for making the assumption that perhaps you were not as experienced as you are now stating that you are.



> Really?  C'mon dude...   You are implying that I have no idea how to use my camera - so I must think that buying the most expensive camera I can afford would get me the best picture possible.
> If it was a grass is greener thing, I wouldnt be considering either of these cameras lol..
> There is always going to be a "better" this or "better" that..
> I like both of these cameras, have *some* experience with both of these cameras, and I've put in the hours researching as much as I can about both of these cameras - this isnt a "grass is greener" thing, this falls under the "basing your decision on real information" thing...  I'm here, asking for additional information, so I can make the best decision possible..



Ok, first I wasn't the one who said anything about the grass being greener.  Second your original post gave zero indication that you had done any research or had ever tried a 6d yourself whatsoever, and again we can't read minds, only posts.   Third, if you want to make the best decision possible, then you might want to seriously consider backing up about 10 steps and actual articulate what sort of features are important to you and what it is your trying to accomplish with your upgrade, because until you do that none of us will have the slightest clue whether or not a 6d would actually be a good fit for you or not.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> randomclem said:
> 
> 
> > ...instead I get trolled by photography elitists like this guy.
> ...



Congrats Lambertpix!  Just try to remember us little people now that you've finally made it to full blown Elitist status.   Say, do you get one of those really cool leather chairs and a cigar now?  How does that work exactly?


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Congrats Lambertpix!  Just try to remember us little people now that you've finally made it to full blown Elitist status.   Say, do you get one of those really cool leather chairs and a cigar now?  How does that work exactly?



Nah.  I got one of those camera-lens coffee mugs for Christmas, though.  ;-)


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 7, 2014)

I think the 6d will be great for what you want it for. For sporting pics it ain't the best. But everything else it seems amazing. As long as your subject isn't moving quick it seems awesome.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2014)

Aakajx said:


> I think the 6d will be great for what you want it for. For sporting pics it ain't the best. But everything else it seems amazing. As long as your subject isn't moving quick it seems awesome.



I dunno, just from what I've read above it sounds like most of what he's shooting is stationery, non-living objects - and I guess my thinking would be at that point if your not getting the results you want out of a camera with a 24 mp sensor then the problem really isn't going to be addressed by spending a ton of money on a new camera body no matter what type of camera your planning on buying.  Honestly I would probably lean towards getting a decent fast prime and some lighting/good external flash unit as they will probably give you much better results in the long run., that and a good tripod if he doesn't already have one.


----------

